# Estudo vento médio no território português



## holiveira (25 Set 2008 às 15:58)

Estou à procura de um estudo sobre a velocidade do vento durante o ano no território português, será que alguém conhece algum sitio onde possa arranjar esta informação.

Hugo Oliveira


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2008 às 16:12)

holiveira disse:


> Estou à procura de um estudo sobre a velocidade do vento durante o ano no território português, será que alguém conhece algum sitio onde possa arranjar esta informação.
> 
> Hugo Oliveira



Olá holiveira.
Bem vindo ao fórum

O INETI tinha em mãos um projecto denominado por "Atlas do Vento", que não sei se já estará concluído.
O projecto visa conhecer todo o potencial eólico do país, estudando em pormenor a velocidade do vento nas diversas regiões.

De qualquer forma vê os seguintes documentos presentes nesta página:
http://www.ineti.pt/projectos/projectos_frameset.aspx?id=299


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2008 às 23:58)

Sinceramente para outras regiões do país desconheço se está disponível alguma coisa do género. 


Para o Algarve podes retirar daqui: 

http://www.territorioalgarve.pt/Storage/pdfs/Volume_II_ANEXO_K2.pdf


Também tens a compilação do Wind Atlas Europeu: 

http://www.windatlas.dk/Europe/About.html


E também tens a página do País que é um gigante na matéria... 

http://www.windpower.org/en/tour/wres/shelter/guides.htm


----------



## Pico (3 Out 2008 às 17:22)

Ora viva se calhar não venho muito a tempo mas trago mesmo aquilo que queres

 Atlas do Potencial Eólico par Portugal Continental
http://www.cgul.ul.pt/docs/PauloCostaMSc.pdf

diverte-te


----------



## psm (4 Out 2008 às 09:31)

Pico disse:


> Ora viva se calhar não venho muito a tempo mas trago mesmo aquilo que queres
> 
> Atlas do Potencial Eólico par Portugal Continental
> http://www.cgul.ul.pt/docs/PauloCostaMSc.pdf
> ...





Devo de salientar que maravilhoso estudo que foste encontrar
Tem a explicação de como funciona os ventos ao passar por colinas e montanhas é tal como a zona onde vivo,que tem por influencia da serra de sintra e onde se forma uma nuvem secundária(lenticular) a sul da serra em certas ocasiões meteorologicas.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2008 às 12:53)

Pico disse:


> Ora viva se calhar não venho muito a tempo mas trago mesmo aquilo que queres
> 
> Atlas do Potencial Eólico par Portugal Continental
> http://www.cgul.ul.pt/docs/PauloCostaMSc.pdf
> ...



Um PDF sem duvida instrutivo e espetacular


----------



## tehcno (8 Fev 2011 às 18:32)

Reavivando o assunto deste tópico, alguém sabe onde exista algum estudo do género onde constem as velocidades médias do vento por região e por mês?
O link do atlas que postaram aí infelizmente já não está disponível...

Obrigado desde já pela ajuda.


----------



## Luis Carlos (22 Nov 2015 às 13:54)

Boa tarde.

Eu estou neste momento no 12º ano no curso de Técnico de Gestão do Ambiente e estou a desenvolver um projeto de aptidão profissional sobre energias renováveis e gostava de saber se existe uma shape dos ventos cá de Portugal para utilizar no sistema de informação geográfica, Arc Gis. Obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2015 às 20:59)

Ha uns anos atrás cheguei a usar as shapefiles  do site da agencia do ambiente, eles tinham muitos dados por exemplo, geadas, temperatura media anual, nº horas de sol etc, não recordo se tinha vento.
Tentei procurar no site, mas não encontrei nada.


----------

